# Sundown Little Kid Day - 1/24 morning



## Greg (Jan 22, 2010)

A few of us are going to be tearing up Sunnyside with the little ones on Sunday morning before the rain comes in. Bring your future rippers out. Also this is going on:

http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?action=detail&id=340


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hmmm.  Need to run this by the wife but she did express interest in the Winter Carnival this year.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm planning on being there, but I didn't run this by my wife yet, so who knows.  I'm good at forgetting about prior engagements...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 22, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Hmmm.  Need to run this by the wife but she did express interest in the Winter Carnival this year.



you want to ski with the little kids?

dont be calling my riley out for a ski-off.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2010)

2knees said:


> you want to ski with the little kids?
> 
> dont be calling my riley out for a ski-off.



He might have a shot.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 22, 2010)

2knees said:


> you want to ski with the little kids?
> 
> dont be calling my riley out for a ski-off.



let me clarify.  i want to take a few runs on temptor while the wife hangs with our son at the winter carnival.  hopefully we can bump into the kid crew at the base before or after their gnar session.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm planning on being there, but I didn't run this by my wife yet, so who knows.  I'm good at forgetting about prior engagements...



I'll be there with my family.  I may try to get my son on skis for the 1st time too (after my daughter has had enough).


----------



## severine (Jan 22, 2010)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wife liked the idea and put it on the calendar.  Think they will let me take a run off the summit chair with my son in a Kelty pack? ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm thinking of trying to get there by 9 or 10 tomorrow morning...  It may be just me and my daughter since my son isn't feeling too well tonight.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 23, 2010)

we're definitely going to be there.  hopefully by 10:00 am.  avery, the little one, only wants to go for the free cotton candy.  i dont think she's much into skiing.  riley is fired up to take the chairlift, she could give two shits about the winter carnival....:lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2010)

Abby is out of comission, but I'll be there with Livie sometime between 10 and 11. Get ready to thrash Little Joe.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 24, 2010)

alright, we're leaving now.  hope to see you guys out there.

is the little park setup on sunnyside yet  :razz:


----------

